# Withcall Tunnel Portal. O.k so I had a quick recce at the West Portal of Withcall Tun



## Black Shuck (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 7, 2009)

*Withcall Tunnel.*

O.k I was in the area and decided to have a quick look at the West Portal of Withcall Tunnel. Also the small Occupation underbridge west of the Portal. Was well suprised by the size of the approach cutting


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 7, 2009)

Spot on dude, glad to see you made it! Did you not walk the full length?


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi my man. I went down to the tunnel from the Stenigot mast end. I did have a 3.5 million Spotlight in my car but it did not fit in my rucksack. I only had a farty little 6 volt Draperwith me. I got about 20yds into the tunnel and could not see a bloody thing!. It was much darker than Old Warden and a alot wetter. The big torch was just too bulky to carry across the fields and down the approach cutting although I am kicking myself for not having the guts to walk the whole thing!. East portal start next time I think.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 7, 2009)

That looks promising. Can't believe you didn't go the whole length!!

M


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 7, 2009)

Go for it! First did this place at night with a mate & one torch with a battery that decided to be cruel to us half way. When we reached the end of one portal there was no going back so it was a case of find the road & a 2 hour walk back to the motor, with the help of a compass & OS map. The memories will stay with me for the rest of my life lol! Once i was in this long dark tunnel...lol


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 7, 2009)

ThenewMendoza said:


> That looks promising. Can't believe you didn't go the whole length!!
> 
> M


 I know Mendo I am absolutely kicking myself but I will go back but Iam a a bit unsure how to light it.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 7, 2009)

*!*



Badoosh said:


> Go for it! First did this place at night with a mate & one torch with a battery that decided to be cruel to us half way. When we reached the end of one portal there was no going back so it was a case of find the road & a 2 hour walk back to the motor, with the help of a compass & OS map. The memories will stay with me for the rest of my life lol! Once i was in this long dark tunnel...lol



Yes it really is one of the most dramatic Portals I have seen for a very long time and it took a lot of getting to as well. Going back uphill all the way was somewhat of a marathon and I thought my heart was going to leap out of my chest!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 7, 2009)

norwich canary said:


> I know Mendo I am absolutely kicking myself but I will go back but Iam a a bit unsure how to light it.



I'm sure there is a torch thread on here somewhere, I use a couple of led Tesco things, cost around 8 quid I think.

M


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 7, 2009)

Good photos dude. Hope you make the full length at some point.


----------



## Kaputnik (Mar 7, 2009)

Was planning on visiting this place last year, but didn't because, as Spawney pointed out at the time, the tunnel is home to possibly 5 species of bats, and was designated an SSSI,( site of special scientific interest ) by English Nature for that reason,
bats are protected by law and it isn't a good idea to go disturbing them with torches, noise etc, especially as they may still be in hibernation at this time of year.
Sorry if that make me sound like a kill-joy, just thought it worth mentioning.


----------



## Badoosh (Mar 8, 2009)

Kaputnik said:


> Was planning on visiting this place last year, but didn't because, as Spawney pointed out at the time, the tunnel is home to possibly 5 species of bats, and was designated an SSSI,( site of special scientific interest ) by English Nature for that reason,
> bats are protected by law and it isn't a good idea to go disturbing them with torches, noise etc, especially as they may still be in hibernation at this time of year.
> Sorry if that make me sound like a kill-joy, just thought it worth mentioning.



Defintely a good point to make. We did it a few years back in the summer & was pleased to say there was no bats at that time thankfully.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 9, 2009)

Heres the Withcall D Sub.


----------

